# grill advice



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ok, I am looking for a new grill. I just sold my Chargriller with side smoker box because I dont have that much room and want a gas grill.

has anyone used this one?

http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detai...ame=Smoke'N Grill&seriessku=OUT-1003-8&id=312

I would love a gas kettle grill...but there doesnt seem to be that many of them out there that arent rinky dink things designed to throw away after a camping trip


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, 4 weeks without a reply. Well, it ain't grillin' season, although a friend and I hosted a big cookout on the evening of New Year's Day for about 20 of our good friends.

Gas is convenient, but you'll lose some of the smoke flavor that you get from charcoal, and also flame/temp control is better with charcoal, at least on the cheaper units).

Your link for the brinkman didn't work, so I couldn't see what you're referencing, but I would say if you're going with gas, get an all stainless unit. Perhaps that's what you're looking at. The problem with big grills is they take a lot of gas to heat them up to operating temp, even if you're only cooking a small amount. Pretty wasteful. Might be worthwhile to keep a small grill on hand for smaller meals--perhaps one of the kettle grills you mentioned.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® doesn't really spend a lot of time on the tools of grilling. A metal trashcan with chickenwire to hold the food off the fire and I can deal with it... <G> Currently I have a grill that cost about $50...


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Personally, and a few years ago I would've dissagreed with this statement but...I prefer the flavor of charcoal(lump) over gas.
That being said, I would go with a quality unit like Weber's genesis line of gas grills. 
Things to consider are what kind of foods will you be grilling. Do you use it year round? Does the weather get cold in your neck of the woods? Then look for a grill that is semi enclosed underneath to help retain the heat.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I say whatever your wallet can afford and how pretty you want it to look. Gas is gas and charcoal is charcoal,,,and the experts agree that charcoal is better for taste,,if you can wait that long for the fire to burn out.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

Bbq Grills ** Amazing Prices People** Sears - SlickDeals.net Forums

I saw this post on slickdeals.com.
Apparently Sears stores (B&M only, not online) are closing out some older models & floor models @ very low prices.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd rather have a steak grilled on charcoal,
but gas is just too easy.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hermit said:


> I'd rather have a steak grilled on charcoal,
> but gas is just too easy.


you're right nothing beats charcoal...and charcoal WITHOUT starting fluid. But yes, I am looking for a gas grill...If i knew a welder I would have my plans for a kettle grill that fits onto my turkey fryer base


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Gas is just for ease, nothing else. Look at the burner and look at the grates before buying. The burners all end up rusting.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I say whatever your wallet can afford and how pretty you want it to look. Gas is gas and charcoal is charcoal,,,and the experts agree that charcoal is better for taste,,if you can wait that long for the fire to burn out.


Not all grills are created equal. The Big Green Egg is a charcoal (lump) grill, smoker, and roaster that can regulate temperature within a few degrees up to over 800 degrees. With the way the heat circulates throughout the grill it eliminates the need for using the stupid water pan in the bottom of a smoker to preserve moisture. You can also sear a steak on it excellently and maintain all of it's juices with ease. Also great for cooking pizza, pies, etc... pretty much anything.

Also with the exceptional heat retention and the way the heat radiates, it preserves the natural lump charcoal so you usually actually end up with leftovers for next time.


----------

